# Art Deco House



## Badger (Jan 4, 2015)

Billy Groat has done a great report on this before with contributions on the history from RedT1ger and Dirus Strictus so I won't repeat too much of that here other than with their excellent collective contributions I'm able to tell you that this was compulsory purchased in the late 80's to allow for the road to be moved.....
I have also since found out that it was auctioned off recently with "a significant" amount of land being included.

So here's my take on the Art Deco house.


DSC00467 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
I like this angle, it almost looks like a signal box.


DSC00480 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
This is probably the most aesthetically pleasing but impractical house I've visited.


DSC00461 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
Quite an odd layout. It has two floors, three bedrooms and a tiny cellar. It seemed to have floors between floors, with a cellar, a landing and the remains of a "Jettied" bathroom.....The tiny window to the left of the drainpipe was to the cellar. You can also see the burnt remains of the bathroom.


DSC00457 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
The kitchen was tiny and uninspiring but this original cupboard remained which was nice.


DSC00414 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
The place had been cleared of any everyday gems, but I did find this from 1955. Note the trouble in Gaza, this could almost be a front page from today.


DSC00429 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
The bay windows here were great. As has been previously reported this one leaks a lot. You can see the cracks appearing as it's slowly falling off of the front of the house.


DSC00434 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
The best thing for me in this place was the bakelite. The doors had their original furniture and most of the light switches were in tact.


DSC00424 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00419 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00428 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
Billygroat's report contained pictures of great fireplaces, sadly someone else liked them too..... I suppose the good thing is that at least they'll be saved and someone will hopefully love them again.


DSC00455 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
Were Peugeot 306's ever fabulous? The back axles were crap. Does anyone still do the pools?


DSC00454 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00450 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
The other upper bay window was in far better nick-I assume beacuse it was actually under part of the main roof, whereas the other one was under a felted section. Those bloody blinds kept clicking in the wind!


DSC00491 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
So there it is. The Badger's take on Art Deco house. The right hand side of it seemed to be subsiding significantly and the bay window on the left was slipping off of the front of the house. Coupled with the fact that it's apparently been recently sold gives me the feeling that it won't be there for much longer. Hope you enjoyed it.....


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 4, 2015)

made the best of this location it seems, some nice shots of the items left aswel  good documentation!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice to see this again, good job. I don't remember 306s being fabulous either .


----------



## HughieD (Jan 4, 2015)

Tidy report there...


----------



## smiler (Jan 4, 2015)

That is good, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great post, the deck chair brings back fond memories.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks ace, with a bit of re layout designs could b a nice house!
Well captured!


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2015)

I love this house, such a shame it's structurally unsound.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2015)

Some great 30,s features and you've captured what's left really well.


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Some great 30,s features and you've captured what's left really well.


That's very nice to hear as I don't consider myself a photographer at all. More of a put it on auto and shoot kind of guy.........


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2015)

krela said:


> I love this house, such a shame it's structurally unsound.


I think it's still salvageable with the right amount of money and effort but the proximity of that road makes it undesirable to the kind of people who could afford to do it. It's also not really big enough to make it desirable for the amount you'd have to spend to make it liveable sadly.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 4, 2015)

There used to be an Art Deco bungalow near my parents, it was hard to tell from the road but it was built as roughly a triangle. 

The same people lived in it for at least 60 years before selling up, but never did that much with it.

The new owners found it needed so much work to get it right they ended up pulling it down & starting again.


----------

